# Gotta buy a new weedeater.



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 1, 2013)

Have always bought the 2 cycle with the gas/oil mix.Any of yall own the 4 cycle just straight gas.What brand?.Not looking to spend a lot of money on one as it will be just to trim around the house and trees.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a Troy Bilt brand 4 cycle weed eater.....

Lots more torque.....


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 2, 2013)

For the money you cant beat an echo straight shaft 2 stroke from Home Depot. Had one last 20 yrs and never did anything to it.
Just got a new one last year same model.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Stihl!!! You won't have to buy another!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 2, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have a Troy Bilt brand 4 cycle weed eater.....
> 
> Lots more torque.....



I had the exact same one and I care to disagree on the more torque thing.  I enjoyed it while it worked, but it lasted about 2 years.  Froze up on me...still had oil in it...not sure what happened...but I'll never buy another.

Got an Echo 2 cycle and it has been awesome since I got it.  Going on 7 years now and never had to do a thing except for change out the gas tank and primer bulb as the ethanol had eaten through the old one (about $30).



Wild Turkey said:


> For the money you cant beat an echo straight shaft 2 stroke from Home Depot. Had one last 20 yrs and never did anything to it.
> Just got a new one last year same model.



Bingo.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 2, 2013)

Ive got a lawn maint co too.
My guys run stihl trimmers.
Echo blowers and 1 husky.
Kubota mowers.

As far as im concerned running all of the above for 1000's of hours commercially and now my 4 acre yard.
The echo is lighter, starts easier, and revs faster than the stihl commerical units for 1/2 the price. Yes the stihl will last longer if used every day but I can buy 2 for 1.


----------



## Cobb Man (Apr 2, 2013)

Just bought stihl fs 90 today $342.99 out the door. The guys that work for me run the heck out of them. Usally get 18 months out of a stihl. Bought all echo equiment on one of the trucks last year echo trimmers didnot last a year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Four-strokes are big and heavy, and just don't zizz like the two-strokes. Get a Stihl FS-series and you won't be sorry. Echo used to make one of the best, but their new stuff in the last few years is nothing like the old ones. Not even close.


----------



## Burney Mac (Apr 5, 2013)

Stihl and Echo are both good companies. Some guys run stihl, some run echo, some run a variety of both like myself. Echo has a nice warranty... two year commercial and and five year consumer warranty. Depends on what you like and what your budget is. I run stihl trimmers for the fact I ran across a heckuva deal for both of them. No complaints for either product. The support from your local shops can make or break a decision. In my area I'd by echo if I'm buying new just for the customer service end of it. . . I'll buy two stroke as long as I have the option. . . I too like the ZIZZZ!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 5, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> For the money you cant beat an echo straight shaft 2 stroke from Home Depot. Had one last 20 yrs and never did anything to it.
> Just got a new one last year same model.




This! ^
I finally bought a good one, after wearing out 4 cheap ones.As for Troybilt, their tillers are great; their other stuff - not so much.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 6, 2013)

Get a Red Max.  My dad's has outlasted his Stihl's 066's by far.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 7, 2013)

Just curious, you guys that have 4 strokes, can you run em upside down and sideways like a 2 stroke? I have the bigger Echo running great for at least 10 years now, not commercial but I keep up 3 yards. I ran a buddys 4 stroke last year  for a few minutes and didnt care for it at all, to heavy, and bogged down.


----------



## RoadRunner14 (Apr 13, 2013)

The echo trimmers you get from HD are junk for commercial use. I have worked on a crew that used only those trimmers and you could barely get them to start, and would only rev up half way. IMHO spend a little more and buy a Stihl. A fs90 is good or if you want something lighter a fs 100 is my preferred choice.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have an Echo trimmer and blower both bought from a local dealer a few years ago. They have been great. I too prefer 2 cycle for the zizzzzz


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I use echo trimmers, echo blowers and stihl chain saws and theres not much that could ever change my mind after 30 years of good service. I like the 2 strokes


----------



## CardsFan (May 1, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Get a Red Max.  My dad's has outlasted his Stihl's 066's by far.



I bought a Red Max 2-stroke last spring and was a little apprehensive not knowing much about them.  I had the dealer put a Speed-Feed on it which was a wise choice.      It ran last summer without a hitch and has plenty of power to handle thick weeds.   It's so much better than the B&D rechargeable that I cussed at for many years.

I didn't winterize it over the winter but last week I got the Red Max out of storage and it started right up.

Last spring I was looking for a 4-stroke, but after reading reviews of how heavy 4-strokes were, I'm glad I ended up with a 2.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2013)

I own a Red Max weedeater.  We use them at work and have for the last 14 years and have had no reason to change.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 1, 2013)

Echo commercial


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 12, 2013)

Another vote for echo.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 12, 2013)

I heard those 4 strokes are junk! I'm in the lawn care business.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jul 9, 2013)

Had a 4 stroke that lasted 1 year. Bought a Stahl straight shaft 2stroke and love it


----------



## jimboknows (Aug 18, 2013)

i have had 2 4 strokes...even with proper care, neither one lasted more than 2 years...I sold both to one of my employees, he likes projects, and he got them working (he is an automotive tech).  I have 2 ryobi 2 strokes and they work fine...they are in no way as good as a stihl or an echo or red max, but they are cheap and I get 6-7-8 years out of them...ethanol sucks for power equipment, if you can get ethanol free gas from marina, or get a good ethanol treatment that is more than just denatured alcohol (try to find BG or another 2-part ethanol treament)


----------



## Dusty Roads (Sep 18, 2013)

Due to lack of funds I bought(HD sell $69) a Ryobi curved shaft.I tried to drill to the mixer screw but seemed like I'd destroy it if I did(my old Echo had exposed screws-EPA stopped all that).
 I discovered that it runs(when warmed up) good to great with thechock half-way on and without the string guard(it doesn't bindup with the long stems).
 I use it on the farm.It can be a 7^%^ to start.I blame the EPA lean settings for that.
 Blue Max is a great way to add power(Nitro-Methane).Actually makes it run cooler-for the really hip high stuff.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 18, 2013)

Would not put money into anything with a Poulan logo on it.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 18, 2013)

STIHL. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## Kevinpmac (Sep 26, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Stihl!!! You won't have to buy another!


Agree! I just replaced the spark plug on my FS95 from the 1990's, which was the first $ I spent on it other than gas & oil.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 19, 2013)

Tanaka! Comes with 7 year warranty and commercial grade trimmer.


----------



## TJay (Oct 19, 2013)

Echo for me as well.


----------



## ldavid008 (Oct 19, 2013)

Redmax here for many years maintaining 7 acres (almost 2 tanks of fuel/use) and still runs like it did when new. Only downside at the time is it was $70 more than a comparable Stihl, but with its performance I'm perfectly happy with the extra $$ spent. 

Whatever you get run ethanol free fuel exclusively and run it dry before any long term storage.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 11, 2014)

have a 4 stroke troybilt. junk. will go with stihl when it dies 4 good.


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Jan 11, 2014)

Advice on the internet is worth what you pay for it.  lol.

But I tend to read and absorb things that people write that are worthwhile.   Meaning, I tend to ignore "texting" blurters.  2,3, 4 or 5 words mean absolutely nothing.

Ok, here is what I have experienced.  But, having dealt with all sorts of engines for well over 30 years (ohhhh, learning from my mistakes along the way), I am by no means at all an expert.  Just relating what I have seen.

I will never, ever buy a 2-stroke motorcycle or weedeater again.  Why?  Because I utterly hate the sound.  Like a bee or mosquito in your ear.  And, because I am old, sometimes I get distracted by other things while mixing my oil with my gas.  Once...only once...did I forget to add the already-measured oil to my gas, and my chainsaw reminded me rather quickly that I had forgotten to do so.  Yeah, I learned to ignore a ringing cell phone after that bad mistake.

Next point (very imortant!):  You cannot (or should not, except for very briefly) run a 4-stroke sideways or upside down.  "Very briefly" is the key phrase there.  Such is perfectly fine.  Prolonged is not.  But...but...but - a straight shaft trimmer lets your rotate your working "head" 360 degrees, so it becomes a non-issue.

Now, I have owned a Troy-Bilt for well over 10 years.  2 valve adjustments during that 10+ years.  Whoop-de-do:  20 minutes with screwdrivers and wrenches beats the snot out of 10+ years of buying oil for my gas, remembering to measure and mix it correctly, and listening to than incessant and very annoying whine in my ears.  Oh yeah - ear plugs are most definitely necessary with screaming 2-strokes.  Not at all with 4-stroke string trimmers that aren't run wide open constantly (as 2-strokes are).

Next point:  I left my Troy-Bilt behind in a previous life of mine.  Bought a Cub Cadet one.  The CC works ok, when the tempermental witch eventually fires (and after it occasionally dies).  Oh, and for the record, virtually none of the big name brands (except for perhaps Stihl) are really such a brand.  They are "branded", meaning made by some aftermarket company (likely in China), then a label is slapped on and ignorant consumers are tricked into believing they are buying something they are not.  Same with Troy-Bilt, but my personal one has been an absolute gem for me, for well over 10 years.  Perhaps one bought these days would not.

Oh, and yes, they do have far more torque.  Very pleasantly.  Sometimes (well, most times), 10,000 rpm is a joke, when 3,000 rpm works absolutely fine.

Not arguing that Stihls aren't the best.  Their "working" grade machines are tops.  Their "consumer" grade machines are still at (or very near) tops.  Good stuff.  I love my 15 year old $200 used Farm Boss 290 that always works like a champ, and with a decent chain, cuts logs like they are warm butter.

But weekend lawn trimming work is an entirely different story indeed.

Sorry for my rambling reply, but just wanted to give some detailed (and hopefully useful non-blurting) feedback.


----------



## srb (Jan 17, 2014)

Stihl all the way..
Blower  Weedeater  Trimmers Edger...
We run them 6@7 days a week 10@12 hrs a day...From March 1 Till oct 1 
I have no problem with stihl....Good equipment


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 17, 2014)

stihl fan here


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing but Stihl for me

(there's a reason that 90% of the lawn services that I see are using Stihl's)


----------

